# Convertir VGA sincronía en verde a VGA sincronía H y V



## cramirez34lp (Mar 15, 2007)

Escudriñando internet, http://skygate.bravehost.com/PS2_VGA_cable.html , encontré un diagrama que utiliza el CI LM1881N,
para obtener las señales de sincronismo Horizontal y vertical a partir de una señal RGBs 60 hz, (con sincronía en verde).

Tras algunos ensayos, conseguí que funcionase con el monitor del ordenador, pero cual es mi sorpresa, que al conectar la señal vga a mi sony bravia, la imagen se ve con un velo verde. ¿A que se puede deber?

También encontré otro diagrama que pasa las señales de sincronismo H y V a través de un inversor SN7404, supongo que con esto están cambiando las polaridades de las señales de sincronía, ¿Es correcta esta suposición?

http://www.telefonica.net/web2/losmuellitos/VGA7404.JPG

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## cramirez34lp (Mar 16, 2007)

Pos hoy me he dado cuenta de que la tele no admite sincronía compuesta..... y parece que ese es el problema, leí por ahí que el circuito que utiliza el LM 1881 la señal de sincronía horizontal que genera es en realidad una señal compuesta.....

Me salió exigente la joia


----------

